# History of the Culebra Cigar



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

*History of the Culebra Cigar*​ Culebra cigars are unusual cigrs that have been around since the early 1800's. The translation of *"Culebra"* is *"snake"* in spanish - You can tell by the shape how it got it's name. It looks like three snakes braded. The culebra cigar is three Panatelas that are twisted together while the tobacco is moist enough to be pliable. Only specialized rollers can create these cigars and therefore limited on how many can be created and very few companies produce them.

*History or Folklore of the Culebra.*
There is really no one story that has been confirmed, but these are the most common tales told. Truth or Folklore?
The most told story is that cigar rollers outsmarting the manufacturers. Manufacturers would allow their rollers to smoke and or take home only a few cigars per day. In mot cases it was three. The rollers decided to take the three they were allowed and braid the cigars, making one cigar that would never pass quality standards. Using the same number of three, the rollers can take home or smoke Nine.
Another story is that cigar manufactures allowed the rollers to smoke cigars. But were they smoking profits, or the cigars that didn't meet quality standards? Braiding the cigars they couldn't be sold because the were not strait and sellable quality. The cigar rollers, by making the sticks look awkward, the manufactures were able to keep inventory. Also by making the sticks and odd shape, the cigar rollers wouldn't be able to sell the sticks on the black market, therefore stopping theft in the workplace.
Yet others seem to think that it was just a way of making a unique looking cigar that would be rare and getting top dollar due to rarity. They mostly come in a coffin ties together with a ribbon or twine. That makes for a great presentation for gifts and collectors. Most are made from the Legero leaves and are excellent smokes.

*You Smoke the Culebra Cigar.
*You can smoke the Culebra cigars. That is what they were meant to be. Untie the wraps, or bands, at the end of the braid and carefully separate the sticks. Share a stick with two other friends or keep them safe in your humidor for smoking later. 









You can see more cigar reviews, interviews and articles on my site at
http://Cigar.2catzandadog.com​


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

So I'm not supposed to smoke all 3 at the same time! j/k


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice Andy. I have heard the " 3 per day for the rollers " angle as well.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

tre in uno

Cannot wait to smoke my Partagas snake.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> So I'm not supposed to smoke all 3 at the same time! j/k


If you do, please take photos fpr the bragging rights.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You had to post a pic of my favorite CC that I have been looking for. HAHA, Great write up.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

My culebras can be smoked all at once. If made right, they should be able to. Each snake should burn at the same rate. Of course they can be smoked individually as well. 

The reason they came into being was that the workers in the field created them so they would have smokes for the day and this was before pockets, cigar cases, or herf-a-dors. A convenient way to keep them in your sash (no belts either) while working, and by tying them together prevent breakage.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Good post. I have been very interested in this shape and am now looking where to get one!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Very interesting but I don't get it. Not sure if I would enjoy smoking a crooked cigar.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't copy other fotos of my culebras from other sites. But here is the annual herf of another board where we smoked them, and I made them extra large - all at once:

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll19/ggolden13/2nd annual/DSCF0542.jpg

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7634/dsc00660wn6.jpg


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Thanks for the post. Very interesting but I don't get it. Not sure if I would enjoy smoking a crooked cigar.


I felt the same way until I smoked one myself. Very cool and a great cigar.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL. That looks so funny. I might have to try one of these one day. hmmm, perhaps my next order!


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> If you do, please take photos fpr the bragging rights.


I got ripped on a few years ago for smoking all 3 at once, but i researched the cigar and found there is no right way to smoke them. You can smoke all 3 at once or smoke them individually.

Paul


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

A review written by a member a while back who smoked all 3 at once.

*Culebra Review: Myth-Buster Style*


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

-- off topic --
Hay Andy please tell us what "Cloud Grown" means


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

The way I read the lore was that the rollers could take home 3 a day and they twisted them so they wouldn't be taking home premium sticks to be resold. I would sure smoke them individually. Three's better than one.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> -- off topic --
> Hay Andy please tell us what "Cloud Grown" means


Cloud-Grown
The term used to describe cigar tobacco grown in Ecuador which is naturally shaded by consistent cloud cover. The naturally diffused light diminishes vein size, yields thinner leaves with a very consistent color, and more subtle taste/aroma.

Tobacconist University


----------

